
Yinbi: A Censorship-Resistant Cryptocurrency [pdf] - personasdfghjkl
https://s3.amazonaws.com/yinbi/Yinbi_Whitepaper_v2.0_English.pdf
======
personasdfghjkl
I'm a bit skeptical.

> Yinbi Client will enable users to send and receive YNB, and will be released
> sometime soonafter the YNB giveaway has begun.

Will this be open-source? Can I make an alternate client? If not, this give
Yinbi Global Alliance a lot of power.

Also: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/yinbi/Yinbi-
TOS.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/yinbi/Yinbi-TOS.pdf) It seems like Yinbi
will have the power to terminate accounts at any time.

